# R34 Xenon headlight



## Presmoe (Nov 18, 2008)

Is it possible to buy r34 headlight for R34 GT-R ? i need headlights for right side traffic. not for Left side trafic as in japan.england. etc..

otherwise... is the another option to get the car true the yearly-Control???
convertion kit? or change out Xenon to Halogen??


has to be E marked or SAE marked i guess?


----------



## s2gtr (Jun 30, 2001)

This thread should help?

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/46540-urgent-information-r34-headlights.html

Dave.


----------

